# The Reavers of Chaos



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorcerer Heraklaeon, formerly of the Thousand Sons, stood before the acid River. To him Karik V was certainly not a beautiful place, he knew his Acolyte and the Twin Noise Marines would agree. "This place is miserable, it's inhabitants suffer. Let us end their misery". Heraklaeon stroked his hair, his third eye glimpses the future. The Warband gave him the look. "It seems the fools have this place well defended but what is all that compared to the power of Chaos." He looked at them, Champions devoted to their gods, and their underlings seeking their power. He trusted that their abilities will be useful. "I shall let you voice your opinions and you may of course delight in the slaughter that is due to come". Heraklaeon's scheme was coming into fruition and it must be right since the artifacts withing shall make their crusade of Hatred all the more sweeter. Let this please the gods, he thought to himself.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctuierius stared at the river, its glow showed death and decay. Arctuierius Then conjured a doppelganger daemon portraying a guardsmen, and then he turned to Heraklaeon his new master.....for now at least until he can get a ship. He asked him why they were here? was it just for slaughter? or was there an artifact?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Heraklaeon looked at his fellow Sorcerer and smiled beneath his helmet, "Why Arctuierius, we are primarily here to secure a few Daemonic artifacts, which will play a part for the Lord of Change's and our own goals." "And we are here to destroy this pathetic Ordo Malleus fortress. Then we will not have to deal with the pests." Heraklaeon cackled aloud "besides I have some Berzerkers and Slaaneshi followers to keep sweet". He turned his head towards Hyperion and Mashreg, the twins who had followed him since his exile from the Planet of Sorcerers, they have earned his trust and he has earned theirs. "Hyperion and Mashreg, would this please the Prince of Pleasures? And my dear Karnox, would you agree? Berzerkers of Khorne, will the Blood God be pleased with the slaughter to come?"


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Colm stood among the group of champions assembled before the leader of the warband. He was larger then most, besides the terminators and a few others. The white mark of Chaos Undivided shone on his chest plate. His squad of five veterans stood behind him. All carried chainswords, except one who was armed with a power fist and a bolt pistol. Colm towered over most of them, an ancient Chosen of the Dark Gods. His rune marked power sword sat in a sheath on his right side and his bolt pistol on his left. On his back was his black and white bolter.

He bided his time and stayed silent untill his ancient wisdom was needed or the beszerkers got in a fight with the noise marines.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"Aye the Blood God will be pleased with such a slaughter Sorcerer!, but do not think that your actions will merit his attention. Only we true Champions of the Blood God will earn his favour" Sartak growled. He disliked the sorcerer, his ways were cowardly and arrogant. Only those who followed Khorne were worthy to be called warriors, although that did not mean that the weaklings that did not pass for warriors would not fight. All around him were the Warband's warriors, or what passed for warriors. He eyed the Noise Marine twins with outright disgust, making no attempt to disguise his hate of everything they stood for and their laughable excuse of a Chaos God, and the rest with plain disdain. He gave a brief nod to his fellow Berzerker Khazad, the only other man here that he had respect for.

Behind Sartak was his pack of eight Khorne Berzerkers, including himself, each one a blooded Champion of Khorne in their own right, and each one as insane as the False Emperor was a liar. Fortunately fear of Sartak kept them in line in and out of battle, they would turn on each other but never Sartak. They were too afraid to fight the Berzerker Lord. Armed to the teeth with chain weapons of all kinds, they were ready for war. They knew their objective well, the Daemonic Axe that had belonged to a Lord of Skulls, such a weapon could not be dishonoured by being mishandling by a Tzeentchian coward or blasphemed by a Slaaneshi abomination, only Khorne's Champions could wield this weapon, and Sartak had made it clear that come the end of this campaign, the Axe would be his.

"We will crush the enemy to bloody pulp under our mighty boots and we shall tear their feeble bodies apart with the teeth of our blades. Blood for the Blood God!, Souls for the Soul Eater!, Skulls for the Skull Throne!" Sartak said, roaring the battlecry of the Blood God for all to hear, his warriors eagerly chanting the battlecry themselves.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Esik smelled around smelling a strong acid of the river where the war band was standing next to.
He waited for the sorcerers command but it wouldn’t come so he kept standing still. He began looking around looking if there were any enemy near who he could fight but there weren’t any so he patiently waited for his time to come.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctuierius started his march towards the river and pushed his daemon into it. The Daemon screeched and yelled as it melted, "That is most likely acid unless my daemon was sensitive to water we are not going over this river."

he turned to Sartak and said to Heraklaeon "Perhaps someone will volunteer to test it."


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Indeed master. Although I fear our presence is not too well hidden. Back in my days as a slave of the Ordo Malleus, I remember they set up special warp sensors all across the planet in the case of any daemons appearing that are not their own. And seeing as how Arctuierius had foolishly summoned his for no reason whatsoever I am most certain they know at the least that we are here" Karnox said in a condescending tone towards the sorcerer. But after thinking for a second he turned back to Heraklaeon.

"However I doubt they will send an army to deal with the entrance of one such daemon, we can expect at the most a stormtrooper squad with possibly a priest or inquisitor" He said pensively his voice a two toned daemonic one as always.

"So I suggest we use this fools actions to our advantage" 
looking around he noted the barren land and the acid river preventing them from crossing to the other side.
"When they arrive they will surely notice our force and request for reinforcements, so I suggest we firstly disable any long range vox. As a matter of crossing the river, they will surely bring a chimera fitted with armour for this specific task. If I have the chance to do so I can possess the driver and bring him across, however I suspect the inquisitor will have anti-psychic wards about him, so if the raptor squad was to make its way across the river and take out the stormtroopers they could then driver the transport across, and one by one bring each of our squads safely across" He suggested to Heraklaeon. 
Although there were countless things that could go wrong it was the only thing they could do without setting off more alarms by using any potent psychic powers or teleporting the terminators across while leaving behind the other troops until a safe way across could be found.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Khazad knelt away from the other champions and even the members of his own squad, staring at the ground through the thin slit of his helmet. His mind was filled with blood. The blood controlled him. The blood strangled him. The blood called to him, tortured him, whispered him in a chorus of ten thousand voices, tempting, soothing, screaming, scolding, chiding, adoring.

_bloodcallstobloodBLOODtofleshfleshtobloodslayonlyFORkhornebloodforthebloodgodpraiseTHEtheskullthronefleshtofleshtheBLOODmustflowthebloodflowsforoneGOD!_

He shook his head and looked around him. The planet certainly was bleak enough; he just hoped it's inhabitants were just as savage. Perhaps then he could find a way to escape his curse, free himself of the voices. But he sighed dejectedly. He could not lie to himself. The voices would not leave. They never will, not until his death in battle; a fate he has been seeking for over two thousand years. He was so close to this fate now; he just had to wait a little longer. How much longer he could take, he didn't know. He would just have to wait, and pray that the Blood-Father would spare him.
_
bloodforthebloodgod_


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

the others stared at Arctuierius with hate for this foolish act. "I could just teleport myself over summon doppelganger storm troopers to tie them up and the raptors would finish off whats left."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Varesk laughed at Arctuierius suggestion. He turned to Heraklaeon, "_My Lord, me and my squad stand ready to serve you at once. If you would allow I could simply take my squad over the river and deal with any Imperial troops while you find a way to cross." _Behind Varesk stood his four other Night Lords. All veterans of the legion, having fought in the great crusade. All were loyal to Varesk and the Legion. His protege Solus eyed the other side eagerly, checking his melta-gun, Brother Stalkers Loki and Hephas were both standing behind Varesk, silent at his side. Finally Brother Stalker Asephest stood with Solus, his Bolt pistol out as he checked the magazine was fully loaded.

"_We would be over there in seconds and *if* there is a stormtrooper squad we can ambush them quickly. Of course we will follow your bidding. We will be silent and swift as Conrad Curze was._" Varesk dearly awaited another chance to attack the loyalist dogs to the corpse Emperor, and found his hand reaching for his sword.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"But of course Arctuierius, what better way to deal with daemon sensing enemies than to summon more daemons. If you summon more daemons and they recieve no contact from the inquisitor they will of course believe him to be dead. This will then cause them to bring more troops, maybe this time grey knights, and although I'm sure we will have no trouble against these, it will mean that the fortress will know of our full strength and prepare for our arrival, at least for the moment it only believes a lone lesser daemon strolled carelessly out of the warp" 
Karnox argued with Arctuierius, raising his voice slightly, angry at his ignorance. 

He then paused and began mumbling to himself as if talking to an invisible entity. 

"And another thing, daemons do not very much like being summoned for such silly task as testing the acidity of a river, or softening up a couple of guardsmen for a veteran raptor squad. I'm sure Varesk could take out the whole squad if needs be on his own. So I suggest you consider your actions before summoning daemons, they are powerful entities too, and one day may not be so kind to you when your mind wanders into the warp and asks for their help"

He then looks away again and begins talking to an unseen force.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"okay lets all calm down here!" Arctuierius yelled. "Remember that I have no knowledge of daemonhunters this is THE reason I am here!"

Arctuierius took his squad through the river the river, while shallow was immensely burning and took two rubric marines. Arctuierius came out the other side with his remaining six marines and said "was that so hard? You! over there coward of Khorne! Come try it" Arctuierius had relized that the acid was burning his armor Arctuierius walked quickly (as to hide the pain) over to a corpse to which he decapitated, he poured the blood onto his armor. The acid stopped burning "AH HA!" he yelled "this Acid doesn't like iron" he then poured some blood on the river, to everyone surprise it wasn't the acid that was harmed, it was the blood, the blood had coagulated into a substance that was strong enough to withstand the weight of a terminator. Only if they came one at a time.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Warpmaw sneered at Arctuierius, and his obvious stupidity. He didn't often participate in the war counsels, trusting his victory to Tzeentch, but he did pay attention. Arcruierius had clearly been addled in the brain by his exposure to the warp, a most insulting gift, to be sure. Warpmaw restrained himself from killing the man however, as every action Tzeentch took benefited the great plan.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*OOC: Broguts you may have wanted to wait as the GM didn't tell us to cross a river, he told us to voice our oppinions. Also where did the corpse come from?*

Varesk watched the Sorcerors follishness. _"That has just given away the element of suprise,"_ he said to his internal vox so only he squad could hear. This comment was met with laughter at the terminator Sorcerors follishness. _"I thought Khorne Beserkers were the ones that charged stupidly across things, not Sorcerors of Tzeentch."_

"_Shall we follow across Lord Varesk?" _Solus piped up,he was eager to fight the loyalist dogs. Varesk thought very briefly, if they did what Heraklaeon said as leader of the warband then they might get greater rewards. _"No Solus we will await Heraklaeon's command. He is still the leader of the warband unless this Sorceror is going to challenge him."_ This was all communicated silently through the internal vox to each other, though Varesk was sure Heraklaeon could find out easily.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurg felt as if this was his home. The smell, the looks of how things would turn out. The others were looking at how to cross the river. Gurg didn't care. His flesh wouldn't mind a few more wounds. He wouldn't feel them anyway.

Gurg opened the box on his back, taking out a nurgling. Gurg walked towards the river and let the Nurgling walk in. If the nurgling survived Gurg would as well. "_May grandfather Nurgle stand with us, in this time of being surrounded by the other god's fools_" he gurgled to his squad.

OOC:
The GM decides wether the nurgling survives.

@Broguts: I would indeed wait utnil the GM says it's time to cross. And if I were you I'd also watch the length of my posts. Darkreever's modhammer is very swift you know


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Karnox turned back when Arctuierius spoke.

"If you know nothing of the Ordo Malleus would it not make more sense for you to not take any action and instead to consult one of us who have greater knowledge"

He then looked at him in utter amazement as he crossed the river, letting his squad burn in the acidic depth.

"And what did your impatience accomplish there? I told you to wait until we find a way across the river so instead you foolishly sacrifice two of your rubic marines? It is two less that you may use to shield yourself from incoming fire. New chaos followers are not that easy to come by that you should sacrifice them when there are many other alternative solutions to the problem. Tzeentch is surely working in an unorthodox way" Karnox shook his head.

He then watched as Arctuierius spilled the blood into the river, the current carried the blood along the river, and then the blood turned hard and continued drifting downstream away from the warband.

"Oh yes, why not step onto the tiny pool of blood drifting away? Your intelligence amazes me Arctuierius. Lets hope your better at killing things than thinking..."


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Heraklaeon was somewhat irritated by this bickering, "Silence!" he ordered. He watched the Nurgling survive, it was use to such corruption. "Arctuierius may have been foolish but this Daemonic bate would prove useful, since after all we do need a Mortal on the inside to wreak havoc on the fools. As much as we despise them we will need to capture them, the Inquisitors train their troops to have pathetically weak minds. My mind control will come in useful." He could sense their irritation. "The Corpse's servants approach, Hyperion, Mashreg when they come close, pin them down with your delightful weapons of death, then the Berzerkers shall charge in and butcher the major threats, Colm you are to round the survivors up after the slaughter, Me and my Acolyte shall shall take care of any pathetic vehicles." One of the Warbands members questioned what they should do with the bodies "Interesting question, we shall use them to cross the river since they are bound to be covered in equipment that protects them from the acid. My Enchantments shall bind them with chains." Heraklaeon laughed " Arctuierius will be punished for his foolishness, the Lord of Change does not tolerate foolishness when his most important schemes have come into play. In the mean time My third eye had definitely confirmed a Wretched Leman Russ tank." He had almost spat those words out, the wretched Space Wolves, led by their feral, stupid Primarch had ravaged Prospero when his Primarch Magnus intended to do good. But Magnus was only repayed with retribution. "They intend on using plasma weapons, so be careful and... by Tzeentch's name they have brutish Ogryns, The Terminators can deal with those animals. They draw near, into your positions, Champions of the Gods and remember leave a few alive for my scheme." " Oh and Varsk shall slaughter those who have retreated from the thick of it, the Ordo must not know about our presence and these pests could prove our undoing".


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Esik heard the sorcerer speak and looked around looking for the enemy paticelary intested in the ogryns.
Hearing that they were meant only for the terminators to fight he shouted against the sorcerer .
‘if your oh so fevourt terminators and your tricks take care of the real fights what should I and my bretren do. sit down and slaughter some weak guardsmen come on why do you think I joind this warband.
For the fun of it no to get a good fight and if you willl not give it I will gladly go after it without your permision so think good about what you will say next heraklaeon’


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Varesk just nodded to Heraklaeon. It would be better if he could actually spread some terror in the guardsmen ranks instead of being used like a last line to stop the guardsmen escaping. He looked to his squad "_You heard Heraklaeon, to the skies_." A second later his four brother stalkers leapt into the air activating the jumppacks, carrying them safely across the river. Varesk looked over at Heraklaeon before he leapt into the air a second later, gliding over the river before landing with a thump right in front of his squad. "_Find a position to hide and wait, if any guardsmen, or anything tries to escape butcher them. In the name of Conrad Curze."_

He smiled revelling in the butcher that would come. The Stalkers of the Night were ready to make the Corpse Emperors forces feel fear again.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctuierius turned to his left, staring at something as if he was listening for something. He rose his voice"when was this? fifty years ago? No, I thought that junk was fake!" Arctuierius, embarrassed spoke to the group. "Apparently due to some artifact that was clearly fake I can teleport." he turns back to the invisible entity "You're serious!? That was a waste!" he turns back to the group "I do however require it on my person." He then sets out to redeem himself, marching along the river towards the source.


Arctuierius , reels in pain! He holds his head with agony. "AAARGH!" The face on his mask moving and screeching as if it were alive. "Damn it I'm fucking sorry! There! I said it!" his pain dissipated "well thats the last time I call on daemons for such tasks."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurg heard his orders and was proud his nurgling made it across. "_That's one point for grandfather Nurgle!_" he voxed to his squad. He looked at his squad: one with a powerfist and heavy flamer, one with a chainfist and melta combi-weapon and 2 with lightning claws. Gurg knew the lightning claws'd be their greatest asset. "_We'll try to seperate half of the Ogryns. As far as I can tell they aren't all that smart._" he said to his own squad, with 'we' referring to himself and his nurgling. Don't forget to bring me some of their guts. Grandfather Nurgle will grant us more prizes for that.[/i]" After that his squad made a loud gurgling noise and then Gurg asked: "_Well, lord sorceror please reveal the path we're supposed to take_"


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Heraklaeon took Esik aside "this is where you come in, those Stormtroopers will be led by a recently-made Inquisitor, I require you to kill his retinue and bring him to me, it should be an interesting challenge for one of your might. I actually respect you for turning your back on your Primarch, now go the hunt awaits, kill all in your path, kill for the Dark Gods." The Sorcerer then turned his attention to the Berzerkers and smiled, "the artifacts of Khorne are your reward, plus there is a sword, forged from a fragment of the Blood God's sacred weapon, I only think it's right for his followers to take it and to begin the slaughter anew." Heraklaeon then turned to the Noise Marine twins, and spoke of two necklaces blessed by the Dark prince. He spoke to everyone in their minds "They are round the corner be ready" and he turned his mind to Esik "Go now". The Warband waited, the enemy drew near, the Sentinels, the Ogryns, the storm troopers and Three Leman Russ tanks drew near. "On my signal, begin the kill." Heraklaeon's hand glowed with the sacred fire of Tzeentch and hurled it at the first Sentinel. Before it could strike back it exploded into multi-coloured flame.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctuierius summons his daemon weapon, and swings it in the air, he swipes at the ogryns, who laugh because he is more that fifty meters away. The daemon blade sends a daemonic shock wave through the air, decapitating one of the ogryns.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Colm nodded to the sorrcer lord in charge of the warband. Clean up was his job. That however, did not mean he would not be at the head of the charge alongside the Khorne devotees. His squad would follow them in, using the crazed killers as a shield of sorts against the weapons fire of the Guardsmen. While the troopers were incredibly weak and easily crushed in close combat they could bring a good amount of firepower to bear.

Colm turned to his squad, five veteran assault marines who have been with him since that day when the Dark Gods called to him. All of them were grizzled veterans of war and could fight like no others. They were, with Colm leading them, an unstoppable force. Sigmund, the powerfist user, always fought at Colm's side. The power of his weapon would generally instantly kill those unfortunate enough to be on the recieving end of it. The other four carried a mixture of chainswords and axes. 

"Listen up boys." Colm said on the squad com. "We got clean up and survivor capture. Kill as you please but make sure you capture at least one for every three you kill. Wait for the Khorne followers to move and we'll follow in behind them. Watch for plasma weapons and keep an eye out of an Inquisitor. If you see him, knock him out and capture him. Lets go give 'em hell boys." He finished with as he drew his runic power sword that burned with a white, unholy flame and held his bolt pistol in his left hand. Colm would wait for the berzerkers to move and then begin to follow.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Warpmaw quickly obeyed the Sorceror Lord's command, purging the antics of those less favored in the warband from his mind. He raised the Power-Claw to motion his men forward. The foul servants of Nurgle were ahead of Warpmaws own Terminators as they fell into the Ogryns, and Warpmaws Terminators took up positions of convenience, shooting into the Ogryns where friendly-fire was minimal, or charging into the fray with their various power-weapons. 

Individuality was a key feature of Warpmaws squad, each Terminator choosing their own weapons, fighting or scheming against each other to acquire the most coveted. This reflected in the way they fought. They would follow Warpmaws orders, but they had their own tools to work with. Warpmaw himself waded in, fighting the Ogryns, while keeping his awareness spread out, watching for anything that would require more discipline from his troops.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mashreg pondered for a moment on the situation. He looked at his twin to his right and a look back indicated they both had the same thoughts.

what was approaching wasn't enough for them, they needed _more_.

Mashreg began to shake in his armor, itching for the opportunity to feel pain, and pleasure in both giving and receiving it. His finger twitched on the large blastmaster rifle in his hands. He looked at it with a bead of sweat forming on the inner corner of his twitching eye.

He realized, an intensity of vibrations and sound of which he had never felt, never turned on himself. Of course! it was so obvious, nothing would be more satisfying than a weapon of sound, a bass tone that he used against enemies that was so strong they were blown away into pieces. 

He looked at Hyperion, holding his blastmaster as well, and spoke, "Hyperion, lets do it." thats all he needed to say as he began shiver laughter from the anticipation. He raised his blats master to Hyperion's face, standing only a couple feet away. He waited for Hyperion to do the same.

(OOC: me and DA have decided to drop out, this is just our way of doing it)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hyperion felt a bolt of pleasure race down his spine as Mashreg raised his Blast-Master to his face and grinned. He nodded saying "My Twin, it has been a privilage" and opened fire point blank. Mashreg did the same and sent a concussive blast into his face, crushing the helm and bone while Mashreg's torso caved inwards, destroying organs. Both screamed to themselves as they felt the Dark Prince ensnare their souls, destroying and reforming them a million times over in a matter of seconds. The pleasure would never end, as both collapsed to their knees, still jerking their trigger. Hyperion screamed as he died, his enhanced vocals sending a deafening echo across the battered terrain of the world. _How enjoyable_ was the last two things that went through his head, before his quivering form fell forwards with a shake of mud and gore beneath him. Mashreg, his eyes wide with glorious pleasure watched his fellow Slaaneshi fall before raising his Blast-Master too his face with all the strength within his body. He grinned. And pulled the trigger.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

his vision went insane, the violently vibrating form of black and pink armor of his twin in front of him going back in forth in flashes. 

"AAAGGAGGGAGAGAGGHHHHHH" was all he could hear, as if the blastmasters werent enough Hyperions enhanced screams erupted into the air next, and Mashreg felt his eardrums shatter. 

Now deaf his body, falling to his knees he could tell was just about give way, to finish it off, he pointed his blastmaster to his own face and pulled the trigger. As his head shook like a doll in the hands of violent child, he felt slaanesh's acceptance, and then, his already bleeding cracked body, exploded inside of his armor. Blood flying out the crevices, he fell limp next to his dead twin brother.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Karnox nodded and prepared for the battle tanks. A squadron of tanks arrived, 2 armed with battle cannons and another an executioner. The large plasma cannon wasted no time in firing a multitude of blasts at the sorcerer, but after 2 missed, disintegrating the two dead noise marines behind him the third blast was absorbed by the flames surrounding his armour.

He quickly summoned his daemon, Kratos, as the other battle tank began to pivot its battle cannon towards him. The overly muscular daemon leaped across the river and clamped onto the hull of the tank. Using its razor sharp claws it began to punch holes into the side of the tank and ripped off the main hatch. Las fire erupted from inside the turret and the daemon, now enraged, leaped back and grabbed the turret. Just as it was about to fire he crushed the barrel and the turret detonated. The daemon, too excited with its kill began striping the tank apart uncontrollably. 

Karnox seeing the executioner prime its weapon once more summoned his psychic powers. Leaving his body he quickly traveled along the warp into the body of the gunner positioned within the executioner. Taking a few moments to suppress the guardsman he then took out a frag grenade and pulled the pin, before releasing the mortals body and returning to his own.

The switch was difficult because of the distance and the armour between them. Karnox stood up and staggered from side to side as he attempted to connect back with his own body. 

A plume of smoke exited the small doors and other hull windows of the executioner as the grenade detonated inside. Karnox forced a smile as he found it difficult to control his own body after the switch. He assumed a lowly daemon had attempted to take control while he was absent and staggering once again into some cover he closed his eyes and entered his own mind...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurg started to run right away, his squad following him. "_Let's make 'em rot for the grandfather!_" he yelled through his vox. His daemonic weapon started to flex a little. And Gurg started to commune with his weapon. The weapon had to do all the killing after all. While still running he saw some supporting fire coming from behind.

Gurg attacked the first ogryn with bolter fire, distracting it and quickly stabbed the thing from the chin all the way through the head with his claw. He felt the heavy flamer of his squad burn right next to him. Then the next plan came. He picked the nurgling from the box on his back and threw it into the air. A steady aim shot a single bolt through the nurgling. It exploded and it spread loads of diseases to everything near it. The little daemon disappeared right after the bullet hit it, but the diseases didn't.

OOC: How many orgyns are there?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"ATTACK!" Sartak screamed as he and his Berzerkers charged into the Guardsmen lines, their chain weapons roaring as they began the slaughter. Sartak swung his axe around to bisect a Guardsman then pushed out with the end, breaking another Guardsman's chest. Sartak laughed as the blood fury overtook him, there was no challenge here with these puny humans but there was a bloodbath and that would please the Blood God just fine.

Sartak jabbed outwards with his axe, breaking through face and skull, then bringing it around to slice through three Guardsmen in an instant. A volley of lasfire impacted against his side, throwing him back a single step. Sartak turned his head to see a column of Guardsmen, lasguns blasting at him. He ran at them screaming as loud as he could, his amplifier broadcasting his voice for all to hear "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!, SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!". Crashing into the column, crushing several Guardsmen with his charge, Sartak brought his axe crashing down onto the skull of the Sergeant guiding the column, blood, brain and gore erupting from the man's punctured skull as Sartak sliced him down to the waist. Tearing his axe free he charged forward to kill the rest of the maggots.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

When the sorcerer gave the signal he and his squad ran towards the the enemys. when he spotted the inquisitor and her retinue he ran at impossible speed in their direction and his squad followed him. Before they saw him coming it was to late for one of them when he got in the claws one of the possessed. and then the killing while began killing and burning all the enemies around him esik looking for the inquisitor. when he finally spotted him he atacked him and broke both his arms disarming him. giving him to one of his possessed to look after he went one fighting. but as soon as it was over he brought the inquisitor to Heraklaeon. throwing him on the ground before him and saying ‘ here is you desired prey happy now just make it quick I don’t want to wait much longer’


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Heraklaeon watched as the Noise Marines turned their weapons on one another. He watched the shower of blood, who was he to question the servants of Slaanesh. By Tzeentch they had been with him since his exile from the Thousand Sons, it was merely fitting that they die on their own terms rather than anothers. But good news came from the possessed Champion Esik, in the form of a captured Inquisitor and after hearing what the Possessed had to say, Heraklaeon smiled "the reinforcements are on the way, intercept and kill them all, leave none alive and bring me the corpses." The Sorcerer Voxed the other members of the warband and stated "How fairs the Slaughter ground." Just as he finished those words, something clattered off his Terminator armour and turned to see a graceful Death cult assassin, a worthy match he thought. He parried the assassins next blow with her power weapon and he spun his staff. The Assassin was persistant and her power blade sunk into his shoulder. This angered Heraklaeon, and just as the assassin charged for the death blow, he reached his hand, grabbed her by the neck and snapped it. The Sorcerer then turned his attention to the second Leman Russ and with but a swift gesture it was sucked into the warp.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

When heraklaeon hat told him that the reinforcement was on its way for the battle against the war band and that he and his squad alone could fight them he almost immediately took off in their direction after about 10 minutes running he saw them it were 9 chimera and one Leman Russ Battle Tank. 
He stopped running up on a hill and looked down. thinking about how he would get them both at once and he decided to send each member of his squad tank a chimera. he would atack the leman russ and the others would atack the chimeras. After that he stormed with his squad down to the enemy. he jumped on the tanknext to the hatch and tore it open .
Going into the tank he slaughtert the guardsmen and the crew of the leman russ bathing in their blood. It was going about the same in the other chimera. after some time when they got bored. they trew the blood over the leman russ and impaled the stormtroopers on the hull and letting his icon bearer smash the icon on the chimera. he let the least fevourt member of his squad drive it back to the war band.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Varesk watched as several guardsmen fled from the battle, running as fast as they could away. Far to slow for them however he thought smiling he snarled into the vox, "Brother Stalkers, time for a little fun." He leapt up into the air which was now filled with the whine of jetpacks. One of the guardsmen turned to see the Night Lords descending on them, but before he could shout out a warning to his friends, Solus fired a melta blast with laughter straight through his chest. The rest of the Night Lords hit the guardsmen moments later, Varesk stabbing the sergeant through the back with his power sword. He then parried a blow from a gaurdsmen who swung his rifle like a club, before he grabbed him and lifted him into the air, with a laugh he stabbed his sword in through the mans stomach and twisted it revelling in the screams. His squad finished off the guardsmen and they immediatly leapt back into the air scanning for more runners.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Colm and his assault team hit a seperate column of Guardsmen then the crazed berzerker squads. The first two Guardsmen were cut cleanly in half from shoulder to hip by the ancient Chaos champion. His squad entered the melee shortly after he did and began to lay into the guards. 

Colm spun and decapitated the leader of the column, breaking the soldiers spirit and sending them fleeing. Colm raised his bolt pistol and fired rounds into the lower leg region of those retreating. They would be his priosners. His squad turned their bolt weapons on the running soldiers as he did. Where once stood nearly seventy five trained soldiers now laid a bloody mess, some of the body parts wickedly burnt and twisted, evidence of Colm's presence. A good twenty five having been captured by the dark champion of Chaos. He sacrificed four of them in the name of the major Gods and dragged the rest to the sorcerer lords feet. The battle was nearly over it seemed. The Slaneeshi twins had killed themselves unfortunatly. Those two could lay down serious fire when needed and that gap would need to be filled. 

"Lord of Tzeentch. I have captured twenty-one of the False God's men. They are yours to do as you please sir." Colm said, his head bowed in respect to the man.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"Very good, Champion of Chaos." This Champion of the Undivided had very great potential. 21 captives was quite impressive, he looked to the distance and saw that the Termiantors have finished slaughtering the Ogryns. Heraklaeon knew that the Possessed have finished off the reinforcements and have come back from the battleground with a Chimera in tow. "All warriors of the Gods come back to me." The Sorcerer thought more of his scheme, and he came up with a new plan. "Chosen of the true gods, here is the next part of the scheme, firstly we flay 11 of these guardsman, I and my Acolyte shall fill these hides with Daemons so that if my mind control fails, the remaining Guardsman will have more incentive to do as we say. A Warp Storm is causing the sensors to go haywire so they will have to rely on their senses. Dump the corpses in the river, they need to be disposed of. The Chimera Esik has acquired shall help us cross and it will be even more convincing, once inside we disable the security systems and we wreak havoc. Any objections?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurg was proud: he and the other terminator squad had killed all of the ogryns, without a single dead on their side. Just some minor wounds. Although 'Minor' wasn't a good term since they'd probably have killed an ordinary human without trouble. 
The squad listened to what the sorceror had to say. "_I do have a question lord sorceror..._" Gurg paused a second "_Would you mind giving me some of their bodies for a... ritual towards the grandfather?_" he asked. He had to make himself at least one new Nurgling. One terminator of his squad was already drawing out the summoning circles for this "ritual", so Gurg had to hurry befor the circles would lose their power again.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Heraklaeon smiled "I have no qualms with this Champion of Decay, they might be useful in filling the flayed skins of these Guardsmen." Just as he said those words, members of the Warband began skinning the 11 set Guardsmen, the Nurglites took their share of the corpses and the others dumped the other corpses in the river. "Acolyte Karnox, join me in the ritual to summon the Daemons into mortal flesh, we have nought to fear since the Lord of Change has blessed us with a Warp storm and remember the effect it would have on the sensors. But I have my other task to carry out." Just as those words were said, Heraklaeon filled the Guardsmen's minds with fear and loyalty, fulling bending them to his will." The Sorcerer then joined Karnox in the ritual.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Colm nodded to the leader and walked back to his assault squad. He and his squads work had made the sorcerer happy and proud again, like they had many times in the past. He sheathed his power sword, quenching the white flame that danced along the blade for the moment. Colm stood in the center of his five veteran assault troopers.

"Good job boys. The sorcerer is pleased with our work and seems happy with our squads output. That means more spoils when we do get in. Keep givin' the Corpse Emporer's men hell and the Dark Gods will reward you as well. Wait here untill we get more orders." Colm said, speaking on his vox to just his squad.

He walked back over to the warbands leader. 

"Mighty Sorcerer of Tzeentch, have you any orders for me or my squad?" He asked.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Karnox finally came to grips with his body and approached his master as he was addressed.

"Hmm... You are correct master, the warp storm will mean they will be unable to find out that we are summoning daemons. However... I have doubts about placing the daemons within the guardsmen. What will we be using the guardsmen for? Because warpstorm or not, if any such daemons come close to the fortress they will surely be destroyed by the seals and sigils placed around the fortress. Also in plain sight these flayed guardsmen will be odd and recognizable to be daemon hosts" Karnox explained to Heraklaeon. 

The warp storm was a blessing to them as they could now use their powers easily without fear of being detected. However sensors are not needed to see that a guardsman is possessed.

"I suggest sir, maybe taking control of the guardsmen instead. We do have live ones, so if we take control of their living bodies we can use them without being detected. Although it will mean we can only control 2 or 3 we can explain ourselves as the only survivors of the slaughter. In this way we may also deceive most of the enemy army and tell them that a massive daemon army has arrived with the cover of the warpstorm on the other side of the planet. This will mean many of the garrisoned grey knights will be gone, making our seige very much easier" Karnox suggested.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"Trickery!" Sartak exclaimed as he approached the Tzeentch Sorcerers, covered in blood and with his Berzerkers behind him, each one drenched in gore and with new skulls hanging from their belts. 

The very thought of that cowardice made the Berzerker Lord sick. "We should face the Grey Knights down, their corpse-god is no match for the Blood God's chosen. We will tear them apart, only the weak like those Slaaneshi scum need fear the False Emperors lapdogs. And you would have us fight with deception rather then our blades. The Blood God will not be denied his slaughter or the skulls for his throne!" Sartak shouted.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"And what after that!? Do we punch the grandmaster in the face and run home!?"Arctuierius said to the Berserker "or do we control guardsmen leaving our bodies open to possession!?" 

Arctuierius walks back to his squad and calls on one of his marines "you! I want you to seek out any who have escaped."


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"Worry not Berzerker, you will have your slaughter very soon. And like I said before Acolyte, the other survivors will be under my influence, the Daemon's within the flayed skins shall reveal themselves. This will leave the enemy paronoid, not knowing who is a Daemon in disguise. The Berzerkers shall wait out here, melta bombs shall be planted inside so they can come in and begin the Slaughter." Heraklaeon turned his attention to the captured Inquisitor, her petite form hides a great amount of Psychic power. The Sorcerer gestured to his acolyte to aid him in the interrogation. "So Inquisitor Talia, we meet again. I should have known the likes you would be here." The Inquisitor resisted her bonds but no avail, she spoke back. "I do not barter with the likes of Traitors, Heraklaeon. Heresy warrants damnation, the Emperor protects." He laughed "Oh Talia, you really know how to flatter a man. Pity, the Lord of Change could use such great potential. Now tell me what you know of this place." Talia, turned her head towards Karnox and sighed in sadness and spoke "oh Librarian, how could you fall so far." Heraklaeon turned his attention to his Acolyte "how do you know this Wench".

OOC: Karnox should speak like he knows the Inquisitor.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Varesk landed next to Actuerius and heard him tell one of his squad to look for any escaped guardsmen. Varesk could feel himself boiling with rage. _"Me and my squads had orders Sorceror. We did NOT allow anyone to escape, those that fled fell to our blades quicker then they would have if they stood against you. The very thought of us allowing one to escape when we were ordered not to angers us greatly."_ He spat the words at the sorceror before walking over to Heraklaeon, _"None escaped my lord. You have my word."_

His squad arrived a moment later, Solus cackling with laughter, _"That was far too easy my lord. I hope the rest of the planet provides some form of sport." _Varesk laughed, "_We will strike fear into the hearts and minds of our enemies."_


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"I still do not understand your plan completely my lord, but I will not speak against your wishes, it was merely a suggestion" Karnox bowed to the sorcerer. 

Kratos had finally finished pulverizing the tank and so with the click of Karnox's fingers he vanished into thin air. 
"Rest for now my friend" Karnox said to himself.

Karnox approached the Inquisitor and his face lit up with joy... a sort of, sadistic joy. He could feel her power, even though he could not understand how she could have lived so long without the help of chaos.

"Ah Talia, how long has it been now? 10,000 years? Though you dont look past your mid thirties. How did you do it?" He asked the inquisitor casually.

He then turned to Heraklaeon and spoke.
"She was my psychic mentor, when I was but developing my powers. She thought me how to resist the lure of daemons and the dangers of the warp. Sad fool" he turned to Talia, "dont you see, the way of tzeentch is the true path for us psykers, not serving a dead god." Karnox then turned back to Heraklaeon. "I do not think we should kill her, she could be very useful, and I will call daemons close to her so if she tries to use her psychic power she will be consumed by them. I think it is no mere coincidence my thousand year old teacher has some how showed up on this planet"


OOC: Considering I am over 10k years old for me to know her she would have to be a similar age, which is Impossible for a human, as far as I am aware. So I suggest giving her a cryo-freeze bio so it makes sense. (they do have cryo in 40k dont they?)


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"Bah! the word of a night lord is no better than that of a dog! A lying dog!" Arctuierius knew at this moment the prize they seek twas no axe nor some pair of necklaces, no it was a power far greater than the others knew; a scroll, written upon it the chants to many spells, it had to be true, for the daemons of Tzeench had never failed him before, but he was aware of the possibility of a trap, laid before him by daemons wanting revenge.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gurg arrived at the summoning circles. "_For the grandfather we will sacrifice those and hope for foul gifts in return!_" Gurg screamed, glad he didn't have to use the vox now. And he didn't care about the others hearing him now anyway. This was their ritual and every part they didn't like was their problem.
The bodies were skinned and every organ was taken from the bodies with surgical precision. Only the best for the grandfather.
All the organs were ordered and laid in the circle. Every organ had his own circle and every terminator form Gurg's squad sat down alongside the circle. "_Now, let the ritual begin!_" Gurg and his squad started up a mantra, excisting mainly of dirty,coughing and vomitting sounds. The organs started to rot and decay, and in the middle of the circle a small cloud of disgustigly coloured flies appeared. 3 minutes later Gurg and his squad stood up, and admired these flies. Gurg pointed his daemonic weapon towards the flies and they got on, feasting on the weapon's flesh. Suddenly a high pitched screeching sound could be heard and the flies started to pile up, grow and started to rot. Then out of the warp a small Nurgling arrived. 

"_The grandfather is pleased!!![/u] Gurg screams towards his squad, his squad answering him with joyous sounds. "Now let's return. The rest should probably be ready." Gurg picked the Nurgling up and placed it inside the box. Then he and his squad started walking towards the group._


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"It seems the Ordo's keep their most valuable servants in stasis, Karnox am I not right Inquisitor?" Talia appeared to have recoiled in disgust and spat into Heraklaeon's face, but he merely laughed "Did your mentor always have such a feisty attitude Karnox, most likely a Carthaen. Such ferocity you rarely see in a woman. Though I would have thought that her clan would have burned her then." He turned his head to the Nurglite ritual, the Warp currents envigorating his soul. "Your potential is great Inquisitor, I am certain in time you shall serve Tzeentch but tell me, what artifacts lie in this fortress."


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctuierius saw the inquisitor spit into Heraklaeon's face. He walked towards her and summoned his daemon weapon, "You dont have to take this mortal's shit master! Just one thrust and her soul is mine!"


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"Get those Guardsmen into the chimera and send them into the fortress, my mind has the living guardsman under my thrall. They shall plant the melta bombs and and sow chaos from within. Then we shall bring death to the enemies of the Dark Gods and acquire their relics." Little did they know that the knowledge he and Karnox, acquired would give them both great power to rival that of a Daemon Prince.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"And what would you have me do?" The sorcerer asked "perhaps I could summon some doppelganger daemons?" He then remembered the wards. Arctuierius walked away angrily "Why did they bring me to this place if I can do nothing for the wards!? unless" The madman thought to himself "unless they want me to take it! All for myself! Oh those spells would do well for me! Best keep quiet for now."


----------

